# Power Point vs Partition



## Runter (Jun 1, 2017)

So yesterday I went out shooting and I was hoping to compare two .270 win bullets the Winchester Power Point and Federal Partitions. 

I first tried to shoot some milk jugs filled with water. I had 6 gallons and I thought that was enough. 
I knew bullets have a tendency to veer off direction when they hit water so I stacked them like bowling pins with one in front, two next row, and three in the last row. After my first shot, with the partition, it blew up the first one, blew up one on the seconds row, and put a hole in two others one of them was on the back row. So I'm not exactly sure what the bullet did but I think it went through two jugs then went in between two jugs on the back row. Which means the bullet did really well. 

The sad part is I only had one and a half gallons of water left. One of the gallons lost half of it's water because of the pressure of the shot blew off the lid and half of the water out. I decided to shoot them anyway with the Power Point and not too surprised it went through both jugs. So I wasn't able to conclude anything other than the partition did really well and the power point didn’t do bad. 

I wanted to do more test so I started walking around looking trying to think of what would stop a bullet well. I found a big fallen tree. It was a couple feet diameter. I shot the Power point right in the center and it didn’t go threw so I then shot it a little higher so it didn’t have to go through as much wood and it went through and I found the bullet on the other side in a couple inches in the dirt. I was surprised at how well the bullet held together. I think it held together well because the wood was soft so it slowed the bullet down slowly and when it hit the dirt (frozen dirt and rocks) it wasn’t going fast. 

I then shot the partition. It went through the log and hit the dirt on the other side and I couldn't find it. I don’t know what happened to the bullet. I think three things could have happened: One it ricocheted off the dirt and kept going, it blew up into small peace's once it hit the dirt, or it penetrated the dirt quite a bit and I couldn't find it. 

That result led me to believe that the bullet was going faster after it went through the log or I was just lucky to find the power point bullet after so I decided to shoot another power point. This time I found the bullet just barley in the dirt on the other side. I then shot my last partition bullet and the same thing happened, I couldn't find the bullet after the shot. 

So in the two test I did I wasn't able to conclude too much other than both bullets did good and the power point bullet actually held together well. I do think that the partition bullet was going faster after it got through the log though. 

I want to try the water test again but this time make sure I have four rows of water. I also want to put the water behind the log to try and catch the partition bullet.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its not that the partition was going faster when exiting the tree, but probably having more retained mass allowing it to penetrate the dirt better.

While I am really liking accubonds, Partitions are hands down my favorite bullet design. I love they offer fast expansion and a rear cup retaining more than half the bullets mass.


-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have always used power points for deer, and partitions for elk.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

In all reality they are two different types of bullets. The Power-point is a cup and core where the Partition is more of a A frame type that is designed to hold a lot of weight as it passes through a animal. The Power-point can shed weight quickly if it hits something solid like a shoulder bone. 

If you want to shoot into something to recover the bullets try a stack of newspapers stacked inside of a cardboard box or even old magazines. About a foot of them should stop any 270 bullet.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I shoot the 150 gr. Partition out of my 270. I hand load H 4831 powder and Win primers. 

Last year I shot a mature bull elk at 568 yards with this load. I hit him right behind the shoulder about 1/2 way up the body. It was a complete pass through with a great exit hole. He only made it about 40 yards. 

I have found the Partition to be a devastating bullet with impressive penetration. 

If you want to “catch” a bullet stack your gallon jugs in a straight line. It works quite well.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

silentstalker said:


> I shoot the 150 gr. Partition out of my 270. I hand load H 4831 powder and Win primers


I like how you think, ole Jack would be proud.

-DallanC


----------



## ShannonWhite (Feb 5, 2018)

always used power points;-)


----------

